
Show HN: Giki – Markdown-powered Wiki - nubela
https://giki.wiki?hn
======
bradknowles
On iOS, your highlight detection pops under the native UI, and so it remains
largely invisible. Maybe have your pop up UI element show at the beginning or
end of the line?

------
thenomad
FYI, I highlighted the sentence on the first page and nothing happened.

Firefox, Win7.

